# Brilliant advert. Paddy & Ruby



## KautoStar1 (9 March 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XQClFD5hr6I


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 March 2017)

I saw that earlier and did laugh! Even though I don't like Ruby they make a very good point in a funny way.


----------



## KautoStar1 (9 March 2017)

Yeah there is a serious message in there about trolling and also the stupidity of jumping off a horse at 40mph. 

I like Ruby anyway but I think it's good that he can poke fun at himself too.  He and Paddy have done some other ads over the years and they are all funny and slightly rude too &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Alec Swan (10 March 2017)

Perhaps it's touched a nerve.  It was funny,  for all that! 

Alec.


----------



## luckyoldme (10 March 2017)

saw it yesterday and thought it was very clever!!!


----------



## PorkChop (10 March 2017)

Brilliant


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 March 2017)

love it!!!!!!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (10 March 2017)

Excellent


----------



## KautoStar1 (10 March 2017)

I love the fact they've put sub titles on it too so the daft English can understand the Irish &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Alec Swan (10 March 2017)

"Annie Power was your fault".

"Don't you ******' start"!   

Alec.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 March 2017)

Made me chuckle.    Hubby loves it too.


----------

